# Summer Jobs



## jpregulman (Sep 29, 2012)

I am already looking towards next summer. I am a college student and looking to do something that I cant do when im older, but still work as an EMT. Who hires EMT's? I was thinking like cruise ships, Disney Land... Places like that. Anyone know of places or companies like that who hire EMTs for the summer? Thanks!


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 29, 2012)

Just EMT-B? Any experience or extra certs?


----------



## jpregulman (Sep 29, 2012)

AHA BLS CPR instructor
Currently working as primary on BLS ambulance
I could get IV and EKG


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 29, 2012)

Ah you're in Colorado i take it? I knoe Elich gardens (or however you spell it) hires EMTs... havent worked in Colorado in a few years so I'm not sure who all hires for summer


----------



## NJEMT95 (Sep 29, 2012)

Amusement parks, stadiums, and summer camps sometimes hire EMTs. Also check with state parks.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm hiring in the summer, I do landscaping and mowing, you'd be operating a trimmer and blower and mower. I'm in Detroit so a 2500 mile commute, you should be able to break even on expenses!


----------



## WestMetroMedic (Sep 30, 2012)

The 4 summers and 6 winters i spent working at camp was far and away, the best job i ever had...  Can't do camp once you have to get a grown up job.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 30, 2012)

It is more than possible to be a college student working for an ambulance company 2000 miles away from where one goes to college... I work summer vacation and winter break with no problems, in fact my bosses love it since they get someone to fill fulltimer's vacation openings.


----------

